# Sophie is 12 today



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy birthday Sophie!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Sophie!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Happy Birthday Sophie.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Happy Birthday Beautiful Girl!!!!!!


----------



## faiththegolden (Jan 3, 2016)

Happy Birthday Sophie!!! arty:


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Happy Birthday sweet Sophie. I bet your mama will be cooking up a storm for your special day!


----------



## sadethegolden (Nov 17, 2015)

Happy birthday !!! Pretty girl!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy birthday! Love the photos.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy Birthday Sophie!!!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Happy 12th Birthday Sweet Little Girl Sophie! I love you baby pics


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Sweet girl, Happy Birthday.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday, pretty Sophie!


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Happy Birthday Beautiful Sophie!!


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Happy Birthday Sweet Sophie.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

A belated Happy Birthday to you sweet Sophie!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 12th Birthday to beautiful Sophie. 
She looks great, she was an adorable pup.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Happy birthday sweet Sophie


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday to Sophie. She looks very happy to be 12!


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Belated Happy Birthday to Sophie. You look beautiful, much loved and cared for. Happy happy Golden!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks everyone. She was in 7th Heaven as my brother, his 41 year odl son and the son's bet friend were down to duck hunt so she got all the attention she could think about from them.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Happy birthday, Sophie!


----------

